# Love Politicians



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just came across this and it made me want to shoot someone... I truly would like to see this bitch hit by a ****ing train and then tossed into a wood chipper after she was gang raped by a pack of silverback gorillas!!! Are people really stupid enough to believe this shit??!!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

She is full of shit and she knows she is a ****ing liar. That is the problem here..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I could barely understand what she was saying. "We got a new wrap-around in Florida"?!? WTF? How could somebody that stupid even get elected?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

GOD I woulda loved to hear the other side of that fukin commentary.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL Inor thats the democratic plan. They are purposefully dumbing down the new generations and instilling in them a love for authority and sensationalism.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> LOL Inor thats the democratic plan. They are purposefully dumbing down the new generations and instilling in them a love for authority and sensationalism.


Ain't that the truth pal.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice wig ya' Beastie. Try a weave next time. Stupid whore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You think with all the money she is stealing, she could afford a better wig. 
They got some new cemeteries in Florida. She talks if "grandstanding", then proudly proclaims "Florida has no problems". I hope she is right. I hope and pray that the brave men and women that earned it, get what they deserve.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, I cant find any video where the guy at the end of her video gets to answer, but I did find this, gem...See how eloquently she hammers the reading of this media peice, ON OUR DIME, ON OUR TIME, dont worry about passing laws or helping vets, worry about "THEM GATA'S"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> You think with all the money she is stealing, she could afford a better wig.
> They got some new cemeteries in Florida. She talks if "grandstanding", then proudly proclaims "Florida has no problems". I hope she is right. I hope and pray that the brave men and women that earned it, get what they deserve.


Damn right. And then I hope she gets what she deserves - a thwack on the back of the head with a shovel and dumped down an outhouse! (Holy crap! I am starting to sound like Kowboy. Oh well, I could have MUCH worse mentors.)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Why would you wanna condemn an outhouse like that. I mean, even shit has standards. Just a comeback from the freshfood onliner!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Can someone translate? I found it difficult to understand her accent (no kidding)


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Shes a typical ghetto politician.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I read an article about the little speech this idiot made. She was quickly shown to be a lying moron because one of the places getting the most complaints was the V.A. hospital in HER area. The people who wrote the article went around to every Vet organization that they could find in Florida, and they couldn't find one of them that had "no complaints" like this pond scum claimed. For God's sake, someone teach her how to speak ENGLISH.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont understand why dumbass people like this get elected. Listen to Sheila Jackson Lee from TX give a speech on north and south vietnam living peacfully side by side TODAY or Hank Johnson talking about Guam capsizing from a US military buildup. Black districts seem to want someone who is black to be their leader but damn, cant they find ANYONE who is not a freakin idiot?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I dont understand why dumbass people like this get elected. Listen to Sheila Jackson Lee from TX give a speech on north and south vietnam living peacfully side by side TODAY or Hank Johnson talking about Guam capsizing from a US military buildup. Black districts seem to want someone who is black to be their leader but damn, cant they find ANYONE who is not a freakin idiot?


The majority only care that they are black. Qualifications has nothing to do with it. Put some corner ghetto dipshit and put him in office. The majority will be happy with it just because of his color...


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I just came across this and it made me want to shoot someone... I truly would like to see this bitch hit by a ****ing train and then tossed into a wood chipper after she was gang raped by a pack of silverback gorillas!!! Are people really stupid enough to believe this shit??!!!!


Look who her constituents are.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Her motto in her district is "Corrine Delivers". She does that too. Her voters have free cable and internet, while she hands gifts like new cars (jags, BMW). Her voters are all about "Gimme" and not the US Constitution.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I could barely understand what she was saying. "We got a new wrap-around in Florida"?!? WTF? How could somebody that stupid even get elected?


Corrine gets elected and re-elected because her district is one of the most, if not THE most, gerrymandered districts in the entire country. It stretches from Jacksonville all the way to near Orlando, in some places only a few miles wide. But, it covers all the black areas between those two cities.
When Florida redrew congessional districts in 2010 (done after every census) she filed suit in federal court on the basis that the minority population would not have equal representation. Her district remained untouched.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Shes a typical ghetto politician.


No, she is a typical politician. Thus my saying that the vote to remove them from office won't work, they need to be eliminated, period. If we allow them to continue to breath and reproduce we will have more of that kind of beings polluting the population. The idea of term limits needs to be re defined! The ballot box no longer works, we need to try the bullet box now, starting from the top and working down through the supreme court.


----------

